# Festool guiderail tote bag



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I was looking to pick up the festool bag for my two 55" guide rails. 

It says it fits two rails, but in the video I saw of it, it looks like it can fit a third. Do any of you guys have one, could I fit a third rail in it?

Do you guys have any other crafty ideas for storing and transporting your guide rails other than the bag?


Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes it will hold 3 rails. I think it could handle a 4th too.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks BC, 

Do you happen to know is the bag ridged at all or just a flexible bag?


Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks BC,
> 
> Do you happen to know is the bag ridged at all or just a flexible bag?
> 
> Dave


Its a soft bag. Not ridged.

Tried to find a pick of how I mounted it. See it on the left of the picture mounted to the barn door.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks BC, I think I gonna go ahead and pull the trigger on it and then do something like you have on my ceiling or sidewall. 

I see a new veto in there:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

If you want real protection in a rigid case try this:

http://www.amazon.com/Common-Sense-...d=1384225715&sr=1-35&keywords=long+rifle+case

It would hold 4 55" rails and some other accessories. The foam is customizable. And for just $50 more than the Festool soft bag.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks BC, I think I gonna go ahead and pull the trigger on it and then do something like you have on my ceiling or sidewall.
> 
> I see a new veto in there:thumbup:
> 
> Dave


I got so much crap for using a bucket boss I jumped ship lol it holds less than my bucket boss but its easier on my hands and back.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

basswood said:


> If you want real protection in a rigid case try this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Common-Sense-...d=1384225715&sr=1-35&keywords=long+rifle+case
> 
> It would hold 4 55" rails and some other accessories. The foam is customizable. And for just $50 more than the Festool soft bag.


I never thought of using a rifle case. Pretty smart. Would be nice if they made one for my 106":jester:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Its a soft bag. Not ridged.
> 
> Tried to find a pick of how I mounted it. See it on the left of the picture mounted to the barn door.


Cant figure out the festool stand hanging on the left...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

basswood said:


> If you want real protection in a rigid case try this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Common-Sense-...d=1384225715&sr=1-35&keywords=long+rifle+case
> 
> It would hold 4 55" rails and some other accessories. The foam is customizable. And for just $50 more than the Festool soft bag.


Thanks bass, Hmm and I thought I had my mind made up:laughing: I remember looking through local sporting goods stores last year, but I couldn't find one long enough. 

Dave


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> I got so much crap for using a bucket boss I jumped ship lol it holds less than my bucket boss but its easier on my hands and back.


:laughing: I had a bucket boss for a while too, I loved it until I got my xl, deffinetly a lot easier to carry.



Dave


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I had about 5 Bucket Boss's at one time. Still have them, but don't use them. The handles are too akinny, and they get too heavy. Plus, you have to hold your arm out too far, so they feel even heavier than they are! I liked working out of them, but hates carrying them.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought the Dewalt case 51.00 has velcro straps inside to hold each track. It will hold 3 if needed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Cant figure out the festool stand hanging on the left...


Above the vacs? Or to the left in the side wall. 

Above the vacs is the table saw and to the left is the ug wings and the runner guide for the slide table if I convert the table saw to a router table. I sometimes use the slide if I can be arsed to set the kapex up for a few cuts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here you go Dave here's how I hold it.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

tonylumps said:


> I bought the Dewalt case 51.00 has velcro straps inside to hold each track. It will hold 3 if needed.


 I have the same one but I think I only paid 30 or $40 for it. The Festool bag is one of their overpriced accessories I refuse to buy. Its basically the same thing as the dewalt but more than double the price. It just a canvas zipper bag with no padded protection and it's made in China just like the dewalt bag.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BBuild said:


> I have the same one but I think I only paid 30 or $40 for it. The Festool bag is one of their overpriced accessaries I refuse to buy. Its basically the same thing as the dewalt but more than double the price. It just a canvas zipper bag with no padded protection and it's made in China just like the dewalt bag.


Yes they both hold tracks but that's where the similarity ends. The festool bag is thicker material and better quality material for one plus it has fairly thick padding if you drop anything on the track. It feels about 3/8"-1/2" thick. From what I have seen the dewalt bag is just a very cheap thin canvas bag with no padding.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes they both hold tracks but that's where the similarity ends. The festool bag is thicker material and better quality material for one plus it has fairly thick padding if you drop anything on the track. It feels about 3/8"-1/2" thick. From what I have seen the dewalt bag is just a very cheap thin canvas bag with no padding.


Your right the dewalt bag is only cheap canvas with no padding. For some reason I assumed the Festool bag was only canvas with no padding also... Well you know what they say about assuming


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes they both hold tracks but that's where the similarity ends. The festool bag is thicker material and better quality material for one plus it has fairly thick padding if you drop anything on the track. It feels about 3/8"-1/2" thick. From what I have seen the dewalt bag is just a very cheap thin canvas bag with no padding.


Seems like an awful lot of money for 1/4" padding. I think I have a Roll of it and paid 7.00 for it The bag it self is the same material I was down Woodcraft.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tonylumps said:


> Seems like an awful lot of money for 1/4" padding. I think I have a Roll of it and paid 7.00 for it The bag it self is the same material I was down Woodcraft.


It may well be but its festool padding lol. I wouldn't use the dewalt bag if it was $15 because it says dewalt on it. :laughing:


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> It may well be but its festool padding lol. I wouldn't use the dewalt bag if it was $15 because it says dewalt on it. :laughing:


What ever you say sounds good to me


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tonylumps said:


> What ever you say sounds good to me


If the dewalt bag had the padding and the thicker textured ripstop type material like the festool i would bet it would be in the $60 range. Still cheaper than the festool bag but we all know festool stuff aint cheap but it sure lasts.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

BBuild said:


> I have the same one but I think I only paid 30 or $40 for it. The Festool bag is one of their overpriced accessories I refuse to buy. Its basically the same thing as the dewalt but more than double the price. It just a canvas zipper bag with no padded protection and it's made in China just like the dewalt bag.


Yeah but the dust collection is AMAZING.


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

The important part to protect is the cut strip where the saw cuts. I made a plywood piece with edges to protect the saw. There are two bolts that go through the holes on the end and hold the 55" track in place. It can hold two tracks. It could be made to hold more but that is what I need.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

pdmig said:


> The important part to protect is the cut strip where the saw cuts. I made a plywood piece with edges to protect the saw. There are two bolts that go through the holes on the end and hold the 55" track in place. It can hold two tracks. It could be made to hold more but that is what I need.


When my Makita 118" Track arrived it was in a Masonite crate I was in a hurry to check for damage I busted the crate opening it. Now I will have to build one when I have some 1/4" plywood left over on a job.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the DeWalt bag for my shorter rails, I don't worry about them getting messed up I don't drop chit on it. I just like it to carry my tracks in it. The 118" is a different story I carry that on my racks with this.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I have the DeWalt bag for my shorter rails, I don't worry about them getting messed up I don't drop chit on it. I just like it to carry my tracks in it. The 118" is a different story I carry that on my racks with this.
> View attachment 103268


Yep that's that's what I want to do. The 55" tracks sit on the top shelf. Nothing else will fit up there anyway.


----------

